# Would Like To Meet New Friends in NJ/NY



## kelbel (May 13, 2007)

Hi, I've been here about 10 months now, and am really enjoying my experience. However, I'd really love to meet some more people and make new friends. I live in North New Jersey and am only 20 minutes away from NYC. Anyone out there interested in making a new friend? Don't get me wrong, I do have friends here, but am always up for making new ones too.
Get in touch if you're interested.
Kelbel


----------

